# + الغيرة المقدسة +



## †gomana† (15 ديسمبر 2005)

*+ الغيرة المقدسة +*​
*
الغيرة المقدسة : هى نار متقدة فى قلب المؤمن تدفعه بحماس شديد للسعى بكل الجهد لاجل خلاص الناس وبناء الملكوت.
لقداسة البابا شنودة.*

*إن الغيرة المقدسة تزيل العوائق وتحل المشكلات , وبدلا من ان تلوم الخطاة على عدم السير فى الطريق السليم , تسهل اهم السير فى الطريق , وتحببهم فيه , وتقوى عزائمهم وإرادتتهم ...
لقداسة البابا شنودة.*

*لقد كان هناك رجاء ليونان وهو فى بطن الحوت ... هل إنسان يكون فى جوف الحوت ويكون له رجاء ؟ ولكن يونان ركع على ركبتيه وصلى وقال للرب : أعود فأرى هيكل قدسك.
لقداسة البابا شنودة .*

*لا تقلق وتيأس إذا احسست بثقل وطاة خطاياك السابقة , فإن رحمة المسيح واسعة المدى . لتكن خطيتك عظيمة إلا ان رحمة المسيح اعظم.
" للقديس كيرلس الكبير".*

*
الروح القدس يحث المؤمن على الدوام ان يجاهد جسدا وروحا , لكى ما يتقدسا على ذات المستوى , ويستحقا ان يرثا الحياة الابدية بالتساوى.
" للانبا انطونيوس".*
****************​*صلولى كتييييييييييييير*​


----------



## blackguitar (3 فبراير 2006)

*موضوع جميل اوى يا جيجى ربنا معاكى ويبارك حياتك دايما يارب*


----------



## moga (4 فبراير 2006)

*موضوعك حلو اوى يا جومانا
 وربنا يجعل دايما روحه القدوس يعمل فينا ويعطينا رجاء *


----------



## †gomana† (4 فبراير 2006)

ميرسيه يا بلاكوتا على مرورك العسل ده

ربنا معاك


----------



## †gomana† (4 فبراير 2006)

ميرسيه جدا يا موجا على مرورك الجميل ده

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

